# Wendy Carter, Gordon Cole and Gobbogobb's summer vacation adventure(ban)



## Arm Pit Cream (Jun 28, 2020)

Hoes mad




Rip @Wendy Carter and @gobbogobb u will resurrect like a shitposting phoenix in a week i hope
Edit: and @Gordon Cole

Press F in chat to pay respects, press S to spit on OwO


----------



## byuu (Jun 28, 2020)

So was it just because of this thread?





						Retarded fag makes the SA thread about himself because he is a homosexual and homosexuality is mental illness
					

Hello Something Awful. First of all, I would just like to specify that this is not my account, this was loaned to me to make this post. I understand that account sharing is against the rules, but hopefully, considering the circumstances, an exception will be made. I will not be using this...




					kiwifarms.net
				




also you forgot @Gordon Cole


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jun 28, 2020)

S


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 28, 2020)

Fuck them both, lmao

Edit: Wait why did @Gordon Cole get banned? He was a pretty good poster.


----------



## Boxy Brown (Jun 28, 2020)

The "Hello Something Awful" post is akin to the Kiwi Farms' statue of Robert E Lee and Null's banning of users for posting it is like he is out there tearing down the statue. Basically Null is an antifa now; discuss.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jun 28, 2020)

I thought Null was on vacation?  He's back now?

That was a short vacation, I expected at LEAST a month until he came back


----------



## Tahoma (Jun 28, 2020)

*tahoma wins again*


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jun 28, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> Fuck them both, lmao
> 
> Edit: Wait why did @Gordon Cole get banned? He was a pretty good poster.





He posted the same thing as Wendy after she did


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 28, 2020)

>make dumb, unoriginal shitpost only tangentially related to the topic at hand
>get banned
Woooooooooow, how was I supposed to know?


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jun 28, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> >make dumb, unoriginal shitpost only tangentially related to the topic at hand
> >get banned
> Woooooooooow, how was I supposed to know?


lol calm down, banning is gay and so are you


----------



## byuu (Jun 28, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> >make dumb, unoriginal shitpost only tangentially related to the topic at hand
> >get banned
> Woooooooooow, how was I supposed to know?


First they came for the shitposters, and I did not speak out - 
    Because I was already banned


----------



## The Reaper (Jun 28, 2020)

So Null's definition of having fun is ruining everyone else's?  
Glad he can take a joke.


----------



## JSGOTI (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Basil II (Jun 28, 2020)

how much do you spergs hang out in chat it feels like you all know each other.


----------



## SweetDee (Jun 28, 2020)

Basil II said:


> how much do you spergs hang out in chat it feels like you all know each other.




making friends??  on kf??  ...

idk what meme to use for this


----------



## CatParty (Jun 28, 2020)

We all eat a ban. It’s a rite of passage


----------



## SweetDee (Jun 28, 2020)

CatParty said:


> We all eat a ban. It’s a rite of passage




i dont think youre that big of a sped


like in fat terms, youd be obese but not morbidly obese


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Jun 28, 2020)

Angel Baby Firefly said:


> making friends??  on kf??  ...
> 
> idk what meme to use for this


I wouldn't suggesting making internet fwends, KF or otherwise. It's like making friends with a crackhead who just left prison, you're asking to get fucked in the ass.


----------



## Maskull (Jun 28, 2020)

Angel Baby Firefly said:


> i dont think youre that big of a sped
> 
> 
> like in fat terms, youd be obese but not morbidly obese


No bigger a sped than you or I but if we're talking weight you have us all beat.


----------



## SweetDee (Jun 28, 2020)

Maskull said:


> No bigger a sped than you or I but if we're talking weight you have us all beat.



 omg ive never won anything before!    



Harnessed Carcass said:


> I wouldn't suggesting making internet fwends, KF or otherwise. It's like making friends with a crackhead who just left prison, you're asking to get fucked in the ass.




way ahead of you


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 28, 2020)

CatParty said:


> We all eat a ban. It’s a rite of passage


>Null hated CatParty

Unironically cringe.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 28, 2020)

CatParty said:


> We all eat a ban. It’s a rite of passage



Why are you booing banning me, I'm right?


----------



## constant exposure (Jun 28, 2020)

Paypigs, take note of the fact Wendy, Gordon and Gob were all True and Honest fans. Null will ban you for bullshit reasons even if you throw money his way like good little piggies.


----------



## MemeGrey (Jun 28, 2020)

Angel Baby Firefly said:


> making friends??  on kf??  ...
> 
> idk what meme to use for this


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jun 28, 2020)

no one cares lol


----------



## drain (Jun 28, 2020)

constant exposure said:


> Paypigs, take note of the fact Wendy, Gordon and Gob were all True and Honest fans. Null will ban you for bullshit reasons even if you throw money his way like good little piggies.



thats because when youre a true and honest fan you're even more autistic than normal thus making your spergouts bigger and gayer


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 28, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> lol calm down, banning is gay and so are you


>be leaf
>make stupid post
They can't keep getting away with it.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jun 28, 2020)

Rip to brother @hebephiles-for-jesus he flew too close too the sun
I always loved how he would comment on Geth's account to agree with him. Pretty sure it was a troll sock but among the best usernames tbh


----------



## Dude Christmas (Jun 28, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 1414436
> He posted the same thing as Wendy after she did


Jesus Null is losing it.


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (Jun 28, 2020)

Leave it to sperg Null to get me to agree with @Arm Pit Cream. This is a very gay nothing burger.


----------



## Wright (Jun 28, 2020)

don't care about this sperg content but my balls are huge


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jun 28, 2020)

OriginalUsernameHere said:


> Jesus Null is losing it.


If Null wants this site to be an echo chamber for himself, he should just pull the fucking plug already.


----------



## McGregor (Jun 28, 2020)

Asking to get fucked in the ass? Friend Chicken? FRIEND CHICKEN?

Has lost the argument


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jun 28, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Rip to brother @hebephiles-for-jesus he flew too close too the sun
> I always loved how he would comment on Geth's account to agree with him. Pretty sure it was a troll sock but among the best usernames tbh


R.I.P. Tuscan mk. 236. lol.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jun 28, 2020)

I thought he was on vacation...


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jun 28, 2020)

Zero Day Defense said:


> I thought he was on vacation...


Autism doesn't ever take a vacation...


----------



## JSGOTI (Jun 28, 2020)

You know what else doesn't take a vacation?


Spoiler: Memes


----------



## Rebel Wilson (Jun 28, 2020)

lol owned guess youll have to go whine on a discord


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jun 29, 2020)

wasn't @Null criticizing Gab for not being a real free speech platform because it doesn't allow porn? what a faggot, I hope he dies while on vacation


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Jun 29, 2020)

I picked the worst day to take a quick break from browsing.


----------



## JSGOTI (Jun 29, 2020)

Suburban Bastard said:


> I picked the worst day to take a quick break from browsing.


Plenty of time to join them. 
You've got this, champ!


----------



## polonium (Jun 29, 2020)

Suburban Bastard said:


> I picked the worst day to take a quick break from browsing.


Every day is a chance to make a new beginning


----------



## soft kitty (Jun 29, 2020)

wait hold on, back the fuck up.

Why would he get banned for this? This isn't a permanent ban, is it? That seems a bit harsh.

Why would posting that get you banned?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jun 29, 2020)

dinoman said:


> wait hold on, back the fuck up.
> 
> Why would he get banned for this? This isn't a permanent ban, is it? That seems a bit harsh.
> 
> Why would posting that get you banned?


do not question nool


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jun 29, 2020)

Ding dong the witch is dead


----------



## Gus (Jun 29, 2020)

I've run my own (small) forums/chats in the past and I can empathize to a minor extent with what Null has done.

When the joy in running something is gone, and you're stuck with responsibilities you don't want but feel obligated by something beyond yourself to let it suck out your soul, you essentially begin to feel morally imprisoned. The things you _want _to do are accosted because you feel compelled to feed a parasite that eats up all the time and energy the rest of your life needs. To numb yourself to this, you lose all tolerance for personal annoyances. That frigid disposition along with the fact that there are so many people here, I think, belittles the value of most individual members and eliminates any priority that their overall presence has, as opposed to what annoyances you bring into Null's papier-mâché throne room of misery.

Champ was right.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Jun 29, 2020)

Objective 1: Let's all love null.

Objective 2: Stay the fuck away from chat and other places null frequents.

Objective 3: Do not make null angry.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Jun 29, 2020)

Isn't Null on vacation?


----------



## thegooddoctor (Jun 29, 2020)

Aw Fuck I’m honestly getting fucking sick of this at this point, Too many ppl on the farms are getting purged now or are inactive for idk and it’s often or BS reasons like shitposting or being too autistic on chat, which Is always BS because Chat is Gay anyway  This Site really needs to ease up in the requirements for getting banned or otherwise who knows what other Top Users will get the ban?


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jun 29, 2020)

Gus said:


> I've run my own (small) forums/chats in the past and I can empathize to a minor extent with what Null has done.
> 
> When the joy in running something is gone, and you're stuck with responsibilities you don't want but feel obligated by something beyond yourself to let it suck out your soul, you essentially begin to feel morally imprisoned. The things you _want _to do are accosted because you feel compelled to feed a parasite that eats up all the time and energy the rest of your life needs. To numb yourself to this, you lose all tolerance for personal annoyances. That frigid disposition along with the fact that there are so many people here, I think, belittles the value of most individual members and eliminates any priority that their overall presence has, as opposed to what annoyances you bring into Null's papier-mâché throne room of misery.



You know what's a few quick simple solutions to that?

Condense/Expand/Rearrange the forum to where things are more organized and less cluttered.  Makes it easier to maintain it
Hand over the keys to the castle to someone else who get's a joy out of doing what you used to do.
What you DON'T do is spread your misery around to everyone else like a plague.  The last thing you want is a bad reputation because you decided to choose a shitty hill to die on, especially when you're a respected figurehead.  Part of the reason why people flocked to here is because it's one of the few last bastions of free speech.  You can talk about whatever the fuck you want and everyone makes fun of each other and nobody gives a shit.  Once you start to neuter it, the spirit starts to turn into the very thing we've been mocking for years (I.E. a "hugbox" safe space where you get banned for MINOR offenses because a mod didn't like what you had to say).


----------



## not william stenchever (Jun 29, 2020)

Maybe don't bother the Autarch when he is in a sour mood


----------



## Florence (Jun 29, 2020)

constant exposure said:


> Paypigs, take note of the fact Wendy, Gordon and Gob were all True and Honest fans. Null will ban you for bullshit reasons even if you throw money his way like good little piggies.


Reminds me of someone, but I can’t think who. Maybe it starts with “Low”?


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 29, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Ding dong the witch is dead
> View attachment 1415190


Oh fuck. None of us are safe!

Run, guys! He's gonna ban every last one of us!


----------



## Gus (Jun 29, 2020)

SSF2T Old User said:


> You know what's a few quick simple solutions to that?
> 
> Condense/Expand/Rearrange the forum to where things are more organized and less cluttered.  Makes it easier to maintain it
> Hand over the keys to the castle to someone else who get's a joy out of doing what you used to do.
> What you DON'T do is spread your misery around to everyone else like a plague.  The last thing you want is a bad reputation because you decided to choose a shitty hill to die on, especially when you're a respected figurehead.  Part of the reason why people flocked to here is because it's one of the few last bastions of free speech.  You can talk about whatever the fuck you want and everyone makes fun of each other and nobody gives a shit.  Once you start to neuter it, the spirit starts to turn into the very thing we've been mocking for years (I.E. a "hugbox" safe space where you get banned for MINOR offenses because a mod didn't like what you had to say).


I should make it clear that I offered no defense, but an analysis based on personal experience in an attempt to understand a perspective. I take no issue here.


----------



## Sm0kINHaZefEEliNBlaZEd (Jun 29, 2020)

SSF2T Old User said:


> especially when you're a respected figurehead.


That's quickly changing.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Jun 29, 2020)

I have a feeling that when Null officially comes back on July 1st, there will be some outright _purges_ of users that have historically annoyed Null or (at least in his estimation) go out of their way to antagonize him.

Don't post on chat for a long while, lest you fuck up and make Null mad.


----------



## Pargon (Jun 29, 2020)

You can be a dumbass and still be entertaining. _Boring_ dumbasses can, and should, get the rope.


----------



## No Exit (Jun 29, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> >be leaf
> >make stupid post
> They can't keep getting away with it.


Can't help it, I'm just too adorable.


Iwasamwillbe said:


> I have a feeling that when Null officially comes back on July 1st, there will be some outright _purges_ of users that have historically annoyed Null or (at least in his estimation) go out of their way to antagonize him.
> 
> Don't post on chat for a long while, lest you fuck up and make Null mad.


As bad as it would be for the forum I'd love to see it. KF going out with a bang instead of a whimper would be a lot funnier.

Also I can't understand why Null would play around with the idea of voice chat when standard chat manages to piss him off so much.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jun 29, 2020)

Rip to @balcolm he chugged oxiclean well posting a very cool meme and referencing @The Pink Panther's ill fated tranny den


----------



## ScamL Likely (Jun 29, 2020)

No Exit said:


> KF going out with a bang instead of a whimper would be a lot funnier.


I'll be really disappointed if this site didn't go out with the shrillest autistic screech possible.


----------



## Love Machine (Jun 29, 2020)

OwO is the only the only person on the internet I have ever blocked(ignore on this site) outside of  goldsellers. They are on that level of annoying that they are like a goldseller in mmo chat begging for attention. It's not like I don't like their opinions or something, they are just so vapidly annoying. It's all attention whoring to the extreme, so I just bring the attention I could possibly give them to the lowest possible level I can.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jun 30, 2020)

Just wait for him to get off his period


----------



## Niggaplease (Jun 30, 2020)

well at least that's 1 week with out Wendy's vitriolic annoyance.


----------



## ManateeHunter (Jun 30, 2020)

With the femboy and tranny furfag banned, KF will be a safer place


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Jul 1, 2020)

constant exposure said:


> Paypigs, take note of the fact Wendy, Gordon and Gob were all True and Honest fans. Null will ban you for bullshit reasons even if you throw money his way like good little piggies.


It's not an admission ticket.
No Refunds


----------



## Sanshain (Jul 1, 2020)

I'm really curious what the *Deep Kiwi Lore* behind why OwO keeps getting allowed back in only to cause more drama is. I remember Glaive being the last person Null threw a shitfit over, but he was pretty obvious. What makes the furfag so special?


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jul 1, 2020)

Forever Sunrise said:


> I'm really curious what the *Deep Kiwi Lore* behind why OwO keeps getting allowed back in only to cause more drama is. I remember Glaive being the last person Null threw a shitfit over, but he was pretty obvious. What makes the furfag so special?



He said before it is because she was the one who encouraged him to make the farms in the first place. 

So she's everyone's fairly autistic godmother.


----------



## Boxy Brown (Jul 2, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> He said before it is because she was the one who encouraged him to make the farms in the first place.
> 
> So she's everyone's fairly autistic godmother.


lol


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jul 2, 2020)

Boxy Brown said:


> lol



Just tepeating what was said, except for the godmother part.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jul 2, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> Just tepeating what was said, except for the godmother part.


Super wrong, she didn't even join till 2016.

She gave Null good advice on things in regards to the farms, and IIRC encourage him to start "Mad At the Internet".


----------



## Looney Troons (Jul 2, 2020)

Can we reinstate OwO What’s This?s Bowsette Profile picture since they were banned?


----------



## Tealeaf (Jul 2, 2020)

Looney Troons said:


> Can we reinstate OwO What’s This?s Bowsette Profile picture since they were banned?


The cry-owo avatar is my suggestion


----------



## Daisymae (Jul 2, 2020)

@OwO What's This? is literally the best poster on this site and the site's most valuable contributor. Look at all of the threads, content and funny shitposts OwO has given us.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 3, 2020)

Looney Troons said:


> Can we reinstate OwO What’s This?s Bowsette Profile picture since they were banned?



Bowsette was best OwO avatar.



Daisymae said:


> @OwO What's This? is literally the best poster on this site and the site's most valuable contributor. Look at all of the threads, content and funny shitposts OwO has given us.



Plus the one copypasta that sends nool into a rage every time.

I'm not even sorry for tripleposting.


----------



## Begemot (Jul 4, 2020)

Chat was a mistake....


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jul 4, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> I'm not even sorry for tripleposting.


Nor should you be.


----------



## Daisymae (Jul 4, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> He said before it is because she was the one who encouraged him to make the farms in the first place.


@Null didn't even make Kiwi Farms. It was cwckiforums and focused only on Chris initially, and began extending out to discuss other lolcows shortly before @champthom stepped down and gave the forum to null, following the trend from /cwc/ / /atf/ / /cow/. The Kiwi Farms name came from Deagle Nation and Tyce posting an image of a cell phone saying fuk u kiwi forums instead of cwckiforums. so it snowballed as the forum changed from just chris to more cows. So I think you misheard him because the only thing OwO encouraged null to do was re-open the Salt Mine, and OwO abandoned it like 3 days after he re-opened it.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jul 4, 2020)

Daisymae said:


> @Null didn't even make Kiwi Farms. It was cwckiforums and focused only on Chris initially, and began extending out to discuss other lolcows shortly before @champthom stepped down and gave the forum to null, following the trend from /cwc/ / /atf/ / /cow/. The Kiwi Farms name came from Deagle Nation and Tyce posting an image of a cell phone saying fuk u kiwi forums instead of cwckiforums. so it snowballed as the forum changed from just chris to more cows. So I think you misheard him because the only thing OwO encouraged null to do was re-open the Salt Mine, and OwO abandoned it like 3 days after he re-opened it.



No, she encouraged him to make his YouTube channel, and I misunderstood that because 'she made me want to be a YTer' is a dumb excuse for letting someone shit up your site.


----------



## Null (Jul 4, 2020)

She encouraged me to contact people who ended up saving the site, or at least prolonging its death for another two years. You're all on borrowed time given through OwO. They've never done anything more annoying than what other people do to fuck with her. Same with Geth. People seem shocked I've not banned them both, but they never cause me problems. It's always someone else.

Content is king and shitty infighting is not. Fuck with on-topic content at your own expense. I'll have more to say soon.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 4, 2020)

Null said:


> I'll have more to say soon.


>inb4 another Null-branded essay of reflection


----------



## Null (Jul 4, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> >inb4 another Null-branded essay of reflection


It'll be another thread with some more concrete plans about what I expect and what my loss conditions are. I'm not 100% on everything yet so it has to wait.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 5, 2020)

All of them are back now....except for @hebephiles-for-jesus. RIP.


----------



## ManateeHunter (Jul 6, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> All of them are back now....except for @hebephiles-for-jesus. RIP.


KF is no longer my hetero coom safespace


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jul 24, 2020)

Permanent chatban


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Jul 30, 2020)

Total permanent ban. F


----------

